

Angels Hate On Yuri Milner and Ron Conway’s $150K to Y Combinator Start-Ups - rhartsock
http://blogs.forbes.com/nicoleperlroth/2011/01/31/angels-not-pleased-with-yuri-rons-150k-to-y-combinator-start-ups/

======
narkee
So it's news now that some businessmen don't like a decision made by another
businessman/men?

Calling these investors angels is misleading because it makes it seem like
angel investing is an act of altruism. These guys use this to imply that when
something happens to make it more difficult for them to make money, it means
it's bad for the startup environment in general. Get over it.

